# Cockatiel Drinking Blood?



## Flick (Apr 19, 2011)

Well... Butternut decided to bite my thumb and hard. Not only did he draw blood but he was literally hanging from my thumb by his beak and had to be physically removed from my thumb. And it's not that he actually ever let go so much as my skin gave way. Honestly, there is a beak-shaped chunk of my thumb missing.

The previous owner was bitten badly and his bite got infected but I've washed my thumb and put betadine on it, so hopefully I'll avoid an infection.

Could Butternut get sick from my blood? It wasn't huge amounts of blood but it was enough to cover his beak. He did spit the a piece of skin out so I don't think he ate any skin...


----------



## geenz (Apr 4, 2011)

Wow, sounds like he got you good! My brother's bird used to bite like that when we first got her, we had to wear thick gardening gloves for ages till she stopped


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

tsuka and munch (lovebird) bite that hard... its hurts like a few words i cant say here. i dont know if theres anything harmful in your blood for the bird... i dont know much about that.


----------



## Flick (Apr 19, 2011)

Yeah, I wasn't quite expecting a bite *that* hard! But I read something that human saliva could be bad for birds so I didn't know if it would be the same for blood.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

well, as ive had blood drawn millions of times from my two with no problem, i dont think theres much of a problem.. but notice any illness signs then bring him to the vet


----------



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

i dont know on reguards to the human saliva i know that cat and dog saliva is bad and considering that if you asspirate a chick and react quickly enough by sticking thier beak in your mouth and give quick but gentle puffs you can save the babe.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

i heard human saliva contains E coli and Pateurella... but i think with an aspirated chick, those risks arent as great as death from aspiration.


----------

